# Venison Trail bologna



## tony111 (Dec 11, 2019)

Trying to use up some of last seasons venison and thought I would share my process. Grinding 4lbs. deer and 2 lbs. pork.
	

		
			
		

		
	








Using Lems Backwoods seasoning and some jalapeno from the garden and a three pepper cheese the Mrs. picked up jalapeno, habanero and chipolte. I like some extra spice in my bologna.
	

		
			
		

		
	






I did 4 in 1 1/2 inch by 12 inch casings around a pound a piece and the rest stuffed into 32 mm casings. I like the smaller ones to take hunting or on a road trip.
	

		
			
		

		
	






In the masterbuilt for first 2 hours at 140 F rotate and add apple and pear chips and bump up to 155
	

		
			
		

		
	






Total of 6 hours  pulled at 153 internal and did a ice bath on the larger ones and this pic is after a 1 hour bloom. I have ran about 25 lbs of these so far and have turned out great . Going to switch over and try some kielbasa next , thanks for looking


----------



## poacherjoe (Dec 11, 2019)

Looking good. I am almost ready to make a batch of bologna using bear meat and bacon ends


----------



## pushok2018 (Dec 11, 2019)

Very nice color on your sausages. I see from your picks that  your grinded your meat through 3 mm plate.  Is this correct? Just once? Any chance you can provide a pick with sliced sausage? I am sorry for too many questions - just want to understand your process...


----------



## jcam222 (Dec 11, 2019)

Man those look fantastic!! I’d eat a ton of those in a road trip or in my recliner.


----------



## tony111 (Dec 11, 2019)

pushok2018   yes i do grind the meat through a 3 mm plate. I grind the venison when i harvest it through a 3 mm plate at a ratio of 90/10 with  beef fat, then regrind with the pork. So 2 grinds through the 3 mm plate. Here is a pic of the 32 mm sliced. Hope this answers your questions


----------



## pushok2018 (Dec 11, 2019)

tony111, I got it. Thank you for providing the details. Your sliced sausage looks very good!


----------



## smokerjim (Dec 11, 2019)

looks great, bet it taste even better


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 12, 2019)

Looks great!
We like spicy, so I may give your recipe a try!
Al


----------

